# Переход с Gnome на KDE

## OSBoy

Есть желание перейти с Гнома на КДЕ, и поэтому вопрос:

Какая при этом должна быть последовательность действий?

(В частности интересует, на каком этапе и что именно желательно добавить/удалить в USE, как потом удалить всё лишнее, что раньше использовалось гномом без риска удалить что-то нужное и т.п. ...)

----------

## calculator

Первым делом лучше забекапиться на примере Stage4.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

emerge -va kde и дальше по обстоятельствам.

----------

## lefsha

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> emerge -va kde и дальше по обстоятельствам.

 

До сих пор поражаюсь зачем вообще кто-то пользуется опцией -v

Она совершенно бессмысленна.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> До сих пор поражаюсь зачем вообще кто-то пользуется опцией -v
> 
> Она совершенно бессмысленна.

 

```
$ emerge -p net-ftp/pure-ftpd

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-ftp/pure-ftpd-1.0.21-r1  USE="pam ssl -caps -charconv -ldap -mysql -noiplog -paranoidmsg -postgres (-selinux) -vchroot -xinetd" 

$ emerge -pv net-ftp/pure-ftpd

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-ftp/pure-ftpd-1.0.21-r1  USE="pam ssl -caps -charconv -ldap -mysql -noiplog -paranoidmsg -postgres (-selinux) -vchroot -xinetd" 465 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 465 kB
```

Разница очевидна, по-моему.

----------

## lefsha

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Разница очевидна, по-моему.

 

Прошу прощения - имелось ввиду конечно -p

Это я просто уже забыл какая буква именно.

У меня все делается автоматически и я давно не использовал

опции вручную.

----------

## nilreM

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> emerge -va kde и дальше по обстоятельствам.

 

в make.conf есть замечательная переменная emerge_default_opts. Вот в неё у меня всегда вписано --ask --verbose, чтоб говорила что собирается сделать и спрашивала.

А -p нужна для непривелигированных, чтоб могли цепочку поглядеть. Им же собирать/ставить не дадут. Там она, правда, включается автоматически.

----------

## lefsha

 *nilreM wrote:*   

> А -p нужна для непривелигированных, чтоб могли цепочку поглядеть.

 

Зачем? Имеется ввиду зачем им нужна эта опция?

Она не может быть нужна никому.

----------

